
Ask HN: Recommended course/website/book to learn data structure and algorithms - strikeX
I am a full-time Android developer who does most of his programming work in Java. I am a non CS graduate so didn&#x27;t study Data structure and algorithms course in university so I am not familiar with this subject which is hindering my prospect of getting better programming jobs. There are so many resources out there on this subject that I am unable to decide which one is the best for my case. Could someone please point me out in the right direction. Thanks.
======
westurner
Data Structure:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_structure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_structure)

Algorithm:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm)

Big O notation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_O_notation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_O_notation)

Big-O Cheatsheet: [http://bigocheatsheet.com](http://bigocheatsheet.com)

Coding Interview University > Data Structures:
[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/...](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/master/README.md#data-structures)

OSSU: Open Source Society University > Core CS > Core Theory > "Algorithms:
Design and Analysis, Part I" [&2] [https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science/blob/master/README.md#core-theory)

"Algorithms, 4th Edition" (2011; Sedgewick, Wayne):
[https://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/](https://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/)

~~~
westurner
Complexity Zoo > Petting Zoo (P, NP,):
[https://complexityzoo.uwaterloo.ca/Petting_Zoo](https://complexityzoo.uwaterloo.ca/Petting_Zoo)

------
westurner
While perusing awesome-awesomeness [1], I found awesome-algorithms [2] ,
algovis [3], and awesome-big-o [4].

[1] [https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness)

[2] [https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-
algorithms](https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-algorithms)

[3] [https://github.com/enjalot/algovis](https://github.com/enjalot/algovis)

[4] [https://github.com/okulbilisim/awesome-
big-o](https://github.com/okulbilisim/awesome-big-o)

------
sidcool
Steven Skiena is quite good. Practical and not too much into the Math. CLRS is
good for reference.

